# Question about canon rebel t3i



## nick32 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey everyone, i have a question about my rebel t3i. What I want to do is have the camera angled on my drawing and then have it take pictures on it's own like every 5 seconds or whatever so that while I'm drawing it's taking pictures of my progression. I have no idea if my camera can even do that or if its possible at all. If not how do you think I should go about doing this?


----------



## Kerbouchard (Sep 18, 2011)

The t3i does not have an intervalometer, but you can purchase an aftermarket remote that can do the same thing.

Since the t3i also doesn't have a PC Sync terminal, you'll have to use an adapter to use most of them so make sure you get one that is compatible.


----------



## nick32 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks hopefully it won't be too much money.


----------



## dcphotog (Sep 25, 2011)

should be able to pick up a  intervalometer for around $30


----------

